# Car & Driver takes the RS3 and TTRS to the track



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

The latest print issue has interesting data for the RS3 and TTRS from their Lightning Lap testing. For those unfamiliar, Lightning Lap takes cars, as delivered, and sees what they can do at Virginia Raceway. Note that C&D had the RS3 on their 10 Best list this year. I think the BMW M2 previously held that spot. The TTRS was not a contender in its class.

For those claiming the TTRS and RS3 are the same car with different skins, the track performance says “NO”. The RS3 posted an average lap of 3:05.6 which is about the same as 2007 to 2009 911s, Cayman S, and BMW M3 so it’s not too shabby. The Mk 2 TTRS scored 3:04.8 Unfortunately, the RS3 time was the same time as the new Camaro 4 cylinder that costs about 1/3 less. The staggered tire setup with larger tires on the front did little to counteract the nose-heavy understeer. The skid pad was .91g as compared to the TTRS 1.04g. They praised the RS3 acceleration but the ceramic brakes were a dud – fading badly. C&D suggests that better rubber is in order but one of the faults (IMO) of Lightning Lap tests is that they use the tires as delivered so cars equipped with Cup tires have a definite advantage. IMO, Lightning Lap data would be more meaningful if everyone ran the same rubber.

The TTRS came in at 2:58.5, a record for any car with a transverse mounted engine, over 5 seconds faster than the prior holder, the Focus RS and the Civic R. C&D calls the TTRS a remarkable performer given its nose heavy, FWD-biased architecture. Its lap time is virtually identical to a 2017 Cayman S. No complaints about the TTRS ceramic brakes.


----------



## bman1234 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Car &amp; Driver takes the RS3 and TTRS to the track*

Interesting result. Did you happen to see the motor trend best drivers car video? Randy Pobst took the TTRS to laguna seca. Long story short he had that same feedback about the brakes. Basically having vague feel and if was “mushy” I think he said. The TTRS in the videos looks to have had the carbon brakes. He was pretty critical of the car because he loves the R8, felt that audi could do better for an RS. I think he also was complaining about the suspension tuning. 

Do you track the TTRS or does anyone here? Care to share experiences? 

I had an MK2 RS I tracked a few times. I’m sorta half trying to convince myself to get one. I love the way they look. 

Sadly I would have to make a tough decision about my GT4 if I were to go back to audi. I think they both fill the same slot for me. (Track / fun)

Edit - just rewatched - Randy talks about the tires being the problem also not liking the shift program of the dsg on track. He pulls a 1:39 on LS which is blazing fast. Imo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*The consensus is to stay away form the carbon brakes*

Most pro reviewers and the enthusiast posts I've seen say they are definitely not track worthy, not to mention the cost. I've seen reports of them being trashed in one track day. Given that the Mk 2 TTRS had brake issues, it is inexcusable that Audi would offer such a worthless and expensive brake option.


----------



## bman1234 (Jun 21, 2001)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> Most pro reviewers and the enthusiast posts I've seen say they are definitely not track worthy, not to mention the cost. I've seen reports of them being trashed in one track day. Given that the Mk 2 TTRS had brake issues, it is inexcusable that Audi would offer such a worthless and expensive brake option.


Seems it’s better to get the base package then throw on the AP racing brakes from essex parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

